# Your profession/occupation/the field you pursue?



## Bhargav777 (May 6, 2013)

Any doctors/pharmacists who are cubers as well, here? Any unique professions?  Share it here!
I was also wondering what other famous cubers were pursuing besides cubing.  full time body builders? Professional game developers? Scientists? Full time cubers, anyone?  
Started this cos people could interact with other fellow members falling under the same profession, always good to have friends with similar interests! 

Btw, I'm doing my third year Pharm.D (Doctorate in pharmacy) 

Bhargav Narasimhan


----------



## jayefbe (May 6, 2013)

I'm a third year PhD student in Evolutionary Biology. Definitely doing a post-doc once I'm done. I would love to get a faculty position at a good university and stay in academia, that's assuming the US doesn't stop funding research altogether.


----------



## Bhargav777 (May 6, 2013)

Evolutionary biology and herpetology were my primary interests after my schooling. Parents here in India don't let kids study any course that doesn't have much scope. Sad  there are nt any reputed institutions for these two too. Happy that I atleast found a course that has these two subjects (or atleast comes across these) 

Bhargav Narasimhan


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 6, 2013)

Something completely different. I am one of the white coats lol Home health aide


----------



## Mikel (May 6, 2013)

I am third year undergraduate in Chemical Engineering.


----------



## Lagom (May 6, 2013)

Firefighter  

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cubenovice (May 6, 2013)

Studied polymer chemistry, working as an engineer at a very famous injection molder


----------



## noobium (May 6, 2013)

Just finished my undergrad in aeronautical engineering at the Royal Military College of Canada...Looking forward to be an officer in the RCAF


----------



## Bhargav777 (May 6, 2013)

Wowowow!  Professions, I never even guessed about!  you guys rock! 

Bhargav Narasimhan


----------



## aznanimedude (May 6, 2013)

Computer engineering grad. Trying to get a patent examiner job or probably end up in a cubicle cubing and writing programs


----------



## Lchu613 (May 6, 2013)

Middle schooler, soon going to one of the U.S's best high schools
Thomas Jefferson High School

(Sorry that's not a profession)


----------



## kunparekh18 (May 7, 2013)

11th standard beginning in June.

Which is technically High School second year for those of you who follow that system.

Not really a profession.


----------



## Gordon (May 7, 2013)

Lagom said:


> Firefighter



Cool! Me too. But volunteer, not full-time. 

My actual profession in Software Engineer.


----------



## Ross The Boss (May 7, 2013)

Well, i'm currently working as an astronaut cowboy with a moustache to help pay for my tuition to mars university. im working for my masters so i can get a job as an astronaut cowboy with a moustache _and a beard_!


----------



## hcfong (May 8, 2013)

Degree in theology and a teaching qualification for religious studies. Now working as a packager in a webshop (sorry, no cubes, but we do have batteries for stackmat timers and displays) whilst studying for a masters degree. Hope to do a PhD after this.


----------



## emolover (May 8, 2013)

Well I am a senior highschool, but I plan to become something like an environmental specialist, field chemist, environmental regulations officer or something that involves environmental studies.


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 10, 2013)

I am currently a Junior in high school, but I aspire to be a software designer. I already know some basic programming (literally, I have learned BASIC language), but I would like to learn more advanced things like javascript and C++ Objective and such. Does anyone know a website that trains you to learn these languages?


----------



## blade740 (May 10, 2013)

I chat on the internet for a living.


----------



## avgdi (May 10, 2013)

Lawn Care Technician. aka I mow people's lawns for money's. lol


----------



## KongShou (May 10, 2013)

Mathematician, hope to go to Harvard , win a field medal, and prove the Riemann hypothesis. And bake pancakes.


----------



## YddEd (May 14, 2013)

Lets see.. Programming? Javascript?





JF1zl3 said:


> I am currently a Junior in high school, but I aspire to be a software designer. I already know some basic programming (literally, I have learned BASIC language), but I would like to learn more advanced things like javascript and C++ Objective and such. Does anyone know a website that trains you to learn these languages?


Codecademy.com


----------



## CarlBrannen (May 14, 2013)

3rd year PhD student in physics. About 25 years experience working in engineering, mostly design of digital electronics (computer components, network equipment, video display).


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 15, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Lets see.. Programming? Javascript?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've used code academy before. I've only done a few lessons, but I didn't like it very much. Ill give it another chance though. You're the third person who has suggested that website to me, so it must work lol.


----------



## applemobile (May 15, 2013)

Engineering management. I work for a large UK bus company, was a mechanic, now I organise stuff, and tell people what to do.


----------



## unholy (May 15, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> I am currently a Junior in high school, but I aspire to be a software designer. I already know some basic programming (literally, I have learned BASIC language), but I would like to learn more advanced things like javascript and C++ Objective and such. Does anyone know a website that trains you to learn these languages?



Check out UC Berkley's ALICE programming environment, it's free and a visual way to learn the basics of objective programming. After that, go buy the for dummies series at your local bookstore on any given language. That's how I learned VB C++ and some light java.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 7, 2013)

*Cubers' Occupations*

What kind of jobs do you other cubers have? I am interested how some could relate to cubing. I am a student. No paying job.


----------



## avgdi (Sep 7, 2013)

Landscaper.


----------



## CubezUBR (Sep 7, 2013)

student, no occupations other than selling candy and cookies at school


----------



## JasonK (Sep 7, 2013)

Uni student (biochemistry), work part-time at an office supplies store.


----------



## Mikel (Sep 7, 2013)

Chemical Engineering Intern


----------



## kunparekh18 (Sep 7, 2013)

Student in his second year of high school, no paying job whatsoever


----------



## Divineskulls (Sep 8, 2013)

I work part time at a theme park (Sesame Place, based off of Sesame Street), but I want to write fiction/poetry.


----------



## kcl (Sep 8, 2013)

Seeing a lot of math/science/technology type jobs here. Not surprising. Personally, I'm a Freshman in high school.. I enjoy working with technology and programming. I love physics and chemistry too.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 8, 2013)

Physics is my favourite among phys/chem/bio! Anyway, I graduated with a degree in mechanical engineering so I did that for awhile. But now I'm a private music teacher (violin and piano)... part time though. The rest of the time I'm a professional mom.


----------



## slinky773 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm a freshman in high school. Interests include music (I play the cello and the clarinet at a relatively high level, I'm playing Lalo Cello Concerto and the last piece I played on the clarinet was Saint-Saens clarinet sonata mov. 1) writing/literature (I love to read and I love to write fiction) computer programming (not doing too much with it right now, used to code Perl, Java, Python, etc.) cubing  and that's the mains right now.


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm a blind fitter.


----------



## pipkiksass (Sep 8, 2013)

James Ludlow said:


> I'm a blind fitter.



You mean BLD fitter? ;-)


----------



## sk8erman41 (Sep 9, 2013)

Currently I work in a transitional housing project for Homeless Veterans. I am also about half way through a masters program in MFT (Marriage and Family Therapy) and hope to be a counselor in about a year


----------



## Spaxxy (Sep 9, 2013)

I am currently a junior in High School, and I'm giving some serious thought to a degree in Computer Engineering.


----------

